# Ollie herding instinct test video and results!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I know this isn't a huge deal but its a first for me and I am SO proud of my baby boy today.

First off I will say that I've been having issues with him barking at other dogs ever since he hit puberty, we've been working on it though! I was really worried today that he would go nuts and make a huge scene today. When we first got there I immediately distracted him and started shoveling treats in his mouth, he made one attempt to bark at the Malinois and then he just seemed to be over it and ignored the dogs for the rest of our time there!

Also during our 'rest times' when the other dog was having her turn I would do some obedience work with him... He did every behavior I asked of him with NO treats even with sheep, a horse and an alpaca near us. I was so proud because up until Monday when we start a class I've done all his training myself.

Anyways, we passed and plan to hopefully start training in a couple months! Whether I will compete yet I do not know but he loves it and if we only ever do it for fun I'm perfectly fine with that. 







Untitled (2013-02-25 02:48:51) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-02-25 03:39:28) by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-02-25 02:50:14) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

congrats, give him a scratch behind the ears for me. you both did well. he really got the idea, as far as herders go the mighty GSD really struggles for instinct to do the job it was created for, a sad fact.

i missed some sections of vid but will get back to it. did you try catching a sheep and holding it down for him to sniff? 

just my opinion yr positioning (of yrself) did little to help yr dog, mainly hindered it, i understand it was only an instinct test tho. 

good job, keep it up, i think he could title.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I was the one filming so are you referring to that or the other girl in the video(she was the trainer)?

If you meant me I totally agree lol, this is new for me too and I also need some training! I was too busy dealing with my camera and not paying enough attention to where he was running them.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I did try moving a bit but the sheep seemed to like hiding behind me wherever I moved.  But yeah I have a lot to learn to.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks like he had fun,and that was a beautiful area to be in.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Congrats Ollie!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats! If you can build his confidence and shape the behaviour, I think he would be a very nice herding dog!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Go Ollie!! Congratulations


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations! So proud of you and Ollie. I love seeing people learning to work their dogs. I hope you and Ollie have many hours of enjoyment learning together.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I was kind of surprised that he seemed to know being in the corral was business time, the fact that he ignored that other dog is testament to that. I didn't film his best run of course lol but he was so focused and so into it... I wish I had a flock of sheep now because that was a great way to tire the little bugger out. 

He did start off a little slow, that Malinois was barking up a storm and apparently sheep poop is almost as good as cat poop. But his last run he didn't care about anything but those sheep and did you see one of them had quite an attitude. 

The thing I love about this sport is being able to be around other animals and watching a dogs natural instincts come out like that and shaping them. I'm looking forward to training me to.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome! Ollie looks like a natural


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> Awesome! Ollie looks like a natural


Hehe thanks! He just needs to learn that backing them up into the fence and barking at their faces is NOT the main objective.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I think Ollie also learned a valuable lesson about being aloof from the Malinois. He wasn't aggressive or anything he just did not care one bit about Ollie or me. I made a point of sitting near the Malinois so Ollie could learn that not all dogs want to play and how to just be near another dog and just... Be.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh I forgot, this was the end result of the day... Tired, happy pup.  We're not starting training until the end of April but I think I might do a single lesson next weekend, I'm excited to get started!


Untitled (2013-02-24 12:16:56) by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats to you and Ollie! What a natural born herder 

And, arent tired, pooped out puppies the best?!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> Congrats to you and Ollie! What a natural born herder
> 
> And, arent tired, pooped out puppies the best?!


I've never seem him so focused before lol, he has almost ZERO toy drive... He'll play fetch for maybe 10 minutes tops and then he's over it. The only toy that keeps his attention is the flirt pole so I think this is just the right sport for him. I like flyball a lot I'm just not sure I could get him to care about it. :crazy:

Thanks! And yes they are mostly because it means I can RELAX a bit.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats! I think you found your boy's happy place!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

How exciting!! Congrats  where did you go?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jag said:


> Congrats! I think you found your boy's happy place!


LOL I think his version of Disneyland would just be a huge field of sheep. :wild:



Capone22 said:


> How exciting!! Congrats  where did you go?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks! We went to a place in Poway... I like it so far, they are really nice and the trainer works with GSD's, mals(like the one in the video), etc too... Not just the more popular herding breeds.

I think it would be a drive for you but I can give you their info if you want it.


----------

